# URGENT: Friend Rehoming Reactive Dog *Needs To Be Gone By Friday*



## GhostandNami (4 mo ago)

Apologies if this isn't allowed


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Rehoming or reselling animals through the forum isn't allowed, but members can post advice or suggestions about ways to signal boost the situation, rescues to reach out to, etc.

Wishing you best of luck!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

GhostandNami said:


> Apologies if this isn't allowed


It's not.


----------

